# Belive it or not



## Grampa (Jan 2, 2007)

check this out, it cant be true  

Pilot lands F-15 with only one wing - Military - Defense News | Defence Forum | Military Pictures Photos | Weapons


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow thats amazing!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

And it is true.


----------

